# Nature's Recipe & BLUE Buffalo



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i have been feeding massimo nutro natural choice lamb/rice small bites since he was about a year old. before i switched to that i had tried many different brands years ago (royal canin yorkie, flint river ranch and a few more) and they made massimo ill. after a couple vet visits i was told the protein content was too high for him and it was that which was making him sick... however, he's 3 years old now and i was thinking about trying to get him on something better.... the nutro is readily available and massimo and mini are doing well on it, they really like it... since i live out in the boonies, finding most of the other good brands i was after (merrick, solid gold and natural balance) is difficult, and shipping is not an option since i have a million things going on and i fear i may not place an order in time and my dogs would starve...lol. there has recently been a petsmart built about 30+ mins from my house (highway time) and the “good” brands that i found online there were *Nature's Recipe* and *BLUE*. i know massimo isn’t having problems with the nutro, and mini really likes it...i’m in no hurry to switch seeing how it caused nothing but problems for me in the past... but there is always this little voice asking "is this really the best you can do?!" 

so, i would like more info on the BLUE buffalo brand, especially this BLUE Life Protection Formula Fish & Sweet Potato Adult Dog Food . and i would like your opinions on Nature's Recipe Venison Meal & Rice Canine. (ingredient page) 

thanks in advance!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

alrighty then... nobody has any idea either... lol

thanks anyway.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Carrie-

I saw that the Blue has Whitefish. I recently read this about Whitefish: (from another food's website)

"Whitefish" is a generic name for a number of species of white fish used in some brands. The species will vary bag-to-bag, formula-to-formula. They have *minimal* Omega 3 fatty acid levels.

This might be something to think about since other foods have made Massimo sick. If he has a sensitive stomach or can be finicky, this could affect him. 

As far as the Nature's Recipe, I saw that there is animal digest in it, and it's the seventh ingredient. Digest is "boiled down or chemically-degraded flavoring sprayed on low-quality food. Animal digest can be made from any animal from any source." (from Scared Poopless)

Also, I know you have a family and can certainly understand you not being able to always remember to go and order food. Some online pet food suppliers have an auto ship program, so that might be an option for you if you decide on a different food.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thanks for the reply!









i'll just stick with what they are eating now. less hassle for us all, i guess.....


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Coco eats Blue Buffalo Chicken and brown rice. She's doing well on it. I know nothing of the other types, though.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

Some of the Blue Buffalo canned foods and health bars were recalled and I believe they were using a manufacturer that was importing rice protein concentrate that was contaminated with melamine. I don't know if they've fixed this problem yet or not, just wanted let you know in case you hadn't heard. www.bluebuff.com

Too bad you don't have a Petco nearby where you could get the Solid Gold or something like that.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Some of the Blue Buffalo canned foods and health bars were recalled and I believe they were using a manufacturer that was importing rice protein concentrate that was contaminated with melamine. I don't know if they've fixed this problem yet or not, just wanted let you know in case you hadn't heard. www.bluebuff.com
> 
> Too bad you don't have a Petco nearby where you could get the Solid Gold or something like that.[/B]


Blue Buffalo voluntarily had their canned food and treats recalled because the rice protein concentrate (which has melamine) was unauthorized by them/never supposed to be in their food to begin with and, therefore, has never been listed on their labels. Blue Buffalo notified all of its distributors about this recall, so the affected products shouldn't be on the shelves anymore http://www.bluebuff.com/company/news_070426.shtml

<div align="center">Desiree


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thanks for the info...









actually there's no petsmart or petco _near_ me...lol... petsmart is just a little closer as petco is an hour away.









switching foods really isn't a priority. massimo has enough problems already, changing out the food he likes doesn't really seem fair.


----------

